# just bought ep630 for 650rs



## tgpraveen (Jun 21, 2008)

i bought a creative ep630 from mahavir electronics on lamington rd in mumbai.
i got it for 650rs. which is really cheap.

he gae me a shop bill said no warranty.
the packaging looks like it is genuine coz i have seen my friends ep630 which he got with his dell xps lappy.

well a review of the quality is  not really necessary as we all know how good it is.
but just to add my views it is really good. i listened to it on my nokia n73, my ipod and my pc sounds good on all.

PS: i watch movies on vlc and songs on banshee any special settings to get better output like equaliser settings etc
ALSO tell for n73 best settings in music player. thx.

EDIT:Just googled and found out abt the silver ring test for ep630 to detect fakes. well  i am happy to say that mine PASSES this test.


----------



## New (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats..650 is a good deal


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 21, 2008)

Good for you. I got mine in Jan this year for 850 bucks.Pumping musiq in my ears till now without any hitch.


----------



## tinku dhar (Jun 22, 2008)

how does it looks like ? get the image tooo okie ... lemme see it ...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 22, 2008)

Wats the silver ring test?
does it deals with the close observation of the silver colored ring?

btw a new EP 630 dun have the package similar to the one than comes with XPS. EP-630 comes with rectangular crystal orange packaging with transparent front and cables are wrapped behind.
But in XPS packageing it comes either in a black cloth pouch with name XPS audio on it or in a small all black box with Creative written on all sides. Also two huge barcodes on the back.


----------



## tgpraveen (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ i have it in the xps packaging u just mentioned with all details u siad
i guess thats why he is able to give cheap

BTW the only thing that is NOT there in packaging is XPS AUDIO written. where shuld it be?
rest all like black box with barcode and black pouch and plstic cover and earbuds of diff sizes are there
and it sounds good too.


----------



## gopz (Jun 22, 2008)

I read somewhere that Dell is charging Rs.450 for EP-630

So probably he has bought it in bulk from Dell (legally or illegally) and then selling it for Rs.650

Retail EP-630 comes in a different packaging compared the ones provided with XPS.

Anyway, its a good deal for you, congrats


----------



## tgpraveen (Jun 22, 2008)

so how is someone supposed to buy frm dell for 450?
any ideas?
lets say i hv bought a lappy of dell xps in last 1.5 months will that help?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 22, 2008)

i gt a card with my lappy saying, 
"Get a great price on another pair of premium EP-630 noise-isolating earphones by Creative.
Go to www.dell.com"

and i already got two pairs of EP-630 bundled. 
But its gr8 if i can get more. Atleast i can sell it locally. Most of my frens are buying it for 820/- for the crystal box pack locally with bill nd warranty.


----------



## tgpraveen (Jun 22, 2008)

well dominator hwy dont u call della nd ask what price they r offering for that might mbe helpful for many to know


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 23, 2008)

630/- for the ep-630 wud be awesome  . Earphones are nice, have been using them since last two months


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jun 23, 2008)

I got 2 buy earphones soon..Which one shud I go 4?? EP-630 or HPM-70.. Which one will b better?? Please suggest..


----------



## tgpraveen (Jun 23, 2008)

ep630


----------



## Renny (Jul 7, 2008)

Instead of these earphones can we instead use sony ericsson's earphones that come with the walkman series and have the same or better sound quality.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 7, 2008)

tharu said:


> I am Tamil Cinema Director Tharani.I am a homosexual.My films you know Thill,Thool,Killi,Kuruvi.My telephone no is 9144426213. Call me.O.K|?



go hit the dirt, ****ard


----------



## Renny (Jul 7, 2008)

He's posted the same $hit in all his 27 frikkin posts, bloody retard.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 7, 2008)

WTF, retards in this forum now ?


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Jul 31, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> Wats the silver ring test?
> does it deals with the close observation of the silver colored ring?


 
*img442.imageshack.us/img442/6673/dscn2104mediumtm5dz5.jpg


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 31, 2008)

i heard tht it comes in around 1k bucks...

good deal..

is ur ep is genuine ?


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 31, 2008)

^ The price has came down.

I too am thinking of buying one.


----------



## tgpraveen (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah it is genuine but it is the ep630 which dell bundles along with it's lappies guess the shopkeeper somehow got his hands on them and is hence wable to sell them for cheap.


----------



## dr_jimit (Jul 31, 2008)

Using my SONY MDR V6 since 7 years......... unbeatable sound ....


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 31, 2008)

dr_jimit said:


> Using my SONY MDR V6 since 7 years......... unbeatable sound ....


thnx for the info
actually no meaning in comparing a headphone with an in-ear earphone.


----------



## surinder (Aug 1, 2008)

anybody help me desiding which is the best ear/headphone under 5k inr.


----------



## Akshay (Aug 1, 2008)

@ankit

Thnx for the tip to know original ep630... Wil help me buy a genuine one now...


----------



## nowornever (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi,
Can u tell me that where can I buy ep630 in mumbai/pune at cheapest prices..?

Cheers..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 1, 2008)

^^ 

already replied to ur query at the PSP thread buddy..


----------



## girish.g (Oct 1, 2008)

****!! ep630 not available in gurgaon got philips in ear ones for 1.3k


----------



## max_demon (Oct 1, 2008)

i have for Rs. 700 1 month old for PSP and iPod


----------



## eggman (Oct 1, 2008)

Using it from the last 10 months!!
Still giving me eargasms !!!!!!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 2, 2008)

^^

lol... i guess tat needs to be taken as, "u are enjoying every bit of it"  

but, yes the original ones with the rubber ear extensions are so soft that they do not cause any pains even wen put into the ear for long playtimes


----------

